# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nje leter e pa derguar...

## tetovarja87

pershendetje per te gjithe...
Te nderuar Forumiste e filloj kte teme me nje bindje se dikujt i ka ngelur nje leter e pa derguar ne te kaluaren... ndoshta e shkruajtur dhe jo e postuar,ndishta jo e shkruar,ashtu si me ka ngelur mua penge nje...
shpresoj se nuk e kam temen gabim dhe do me perkrahni duke shkruar edhe ju...
Respekte nga une....

----------



----------


## toni007

*do tja dergoja kete leter te dashures time, dhe do ti thosha nje here e per gjithmon sa e rendesishme eshte per jeten time , ndaj dhe e martova se kuptova qe pa te asgje skishte kuptim ne jeten time!![*te dua pa fund jeta ime

----------


## tetovarja87

Leter per prinderit e mi...


 Te dashur prinde....


       Shpresoj se kjo leter do ju gjej mire dhe shendosh...
E beje ket gjeste edhe pse c'do dite u kam ne shtepi dhe u shoh,por ju duke me njohur mua e dini se neper mjet fletes une me se miri e them ate qe dua dhe ndjeje.
     Andaj doja te ju them SE U DUA SHUME,ju jeni krenaria ime dhe shpresa qe me mban ne jete...
     Kurr u shoh se jeni aq te lumtur me jeten dhe me njeri tjetrin edhe une jam e lumtur,jam krenare qe jam vajza juaj...
     Shpresoj se c'do her do jemi bashke,dhe do jemi mire,e lus Zotin qe kur te mos na ndaje...
Sepse une pa ju do te isha e humbur ne kte bote,ju me jepni  jete,shpres..
    Andaj u falemenderohem per gjithc'ka qe keni bere per mua,per keshillat e juaja,perkdheljet,buzeqeshjet,per c'do gje.....
KURR MOS HARONI SE SA FORT I'U DUA....

                                                                            Nga vajza juaj....


( Kjo pra ishte letra ime qe me ka ngelur peng qe asnjeher se kam shkruar...
se po te shkroja ne kete moment do kkujtoja buzeqeshjen e tyre kur t'a lexonin,fjalet qe do m'i thonin...ata qe nuk jan me...)

----------


## tetovarja87

> *do tja dergoja kete leter te dashures time, dhe do ti thosha nje here e per gjithmon sa e rendesishme eshte per jeten time , ndaj dhe e martova se kuptova qe pa te asgje skishte kuptim ne jeten time!![*te dua pa fund jeta ime


toni ti edhe pa ket leter e ke aritur qellimin e ke martuar...heheh...
respekte nga une..

----------


## tetovarja87

toni..... ti edhe pa ket leter e ke aritur qellimin e ke martuar...heheh.......
respekte nga une......
u pershendes te gjitheve...

----------


## shtegetar

Me ka ngelur pek ne zemer letren qe kurr nuk ja shkrova babit tim,fjalet qe kurr nuk pati mundesi ti degjonte ,......dashurin qe kam per te  dhe sa shum me mungon ,merzitja me ka prekur kraharorin ......,largimi im jeten atij ja shkurtoj..... ,nese zoti me beson,...... nese fjalet atje ku prehet ja con........ ,vetem mall lot e dashuri babi ne zemren time ti do jesh ngaher i gjall............ dhe un do jem goca jote e pergedhelur qe  mi hapje krahet me mall   me  mall  ohhh  sa shum malll

----------


## tetovarja87

> Me ka ngelur pek ne zemer letren qe kurr nuk ja shkrova babit tim,fjalet qe kurr nuk pati mundesi ti degjonte ,......dashurin qe kam per te  dhe sa shum me mungon ,merzitja me ka prekur kraharorin ......,largimi im jeten atij ja shkurtoj..... ,nese zoti me beson,...... nese fjalet atje ku prehet ja con........ ,vetem mall lot e dashuri babi ne zemren time ti do jesh ngaher i gjall............ dhe un do jem goca jote e pergedhelur qe  mi hapje krahet me mall   me  mall  ohhh  sa shum malll


pershendetje...
fjalet tona ata nga qielli i ndegjojne...
dhe dashurin qe ndjejm per to nuk e harojn...
se edhe ata e ndjenje po te njejten gje...
dhe po te njejtat fjal nga qielli na thuan...
te falem nderit qe more pjese ne temen t'ime...
respekte nga une...

----------


## mi piace

> Me ka ngelur pek ne zemer letren qe kurr nuk ja shkrova babit tim,fjalet qe kurr nuk pati mundesi ti degjonte ,......dashurin qe kam per te  dhe sa shum me mungon ,merzitja me ka prekur kraharorin ......,largimi im jeten atij ja shkurtoj..... ,nese zoti me beson,...... nese fjalet atje ku prehet ja con........ ,vetem mall lot e dashuri babi ne zemren time ti do jesh ngaher i gjall............ dhe un do jem goca jote e pergedhelur qe  mi hapje krahet me mall   me  mall  ohhh  sa shum malll


Pershendetje Shtegetar...

Mendoj se ai i din te gjitha keto fjal qe sapo i ke shkrojtur.
Besoj se te ka ndihmuar shum, ndoshta dhe tani qe je duke shkrojtur, qe ti te arrish te shprehesh ate c'ka mban brenda. Te jesh e sigurt, qe ka qen dhe vullneti i tij ne vendimet qe ke marr. Ka qen, dhe esht' shtysa, dhe deshira qe ti te jesh me mir. 
Ashtu sic te mbronte kur ishit pran, dhe pse ne "heshtje" tani e ben dhe nga larg.

----------


## gjakushi

*Të dashurit e mi!

Ja ! Kjo është heshtja që e bëra për ju! Si t'u përshëndsja ? Në vend të saj m'u dridh buza ! Mu këput shpirti. Më rodhi loti nga sytë !

Desha t'ua përcjell të gjitha ndjesitë që kam nga vetmia! Edhe te shkruara mundesha t'ua përmbledh në një pliko ! Por, më pengonte adresa ! Numri i vendbanimit tuaj. Ndaj, edhe këtë herë më ndjeni se si dukem mbi ju i përkulur. As dielli nuk më sjell pranverë ! As dita nuk më sjell dritë. Heshturazi , me një pikëllim dhe mall, po vë shenjën e vendprehjes pranë jush! Ku e di a do të arrijë ndonjëherë !? Vallë do të mbetem shtigjeve si kjo letër e shkruar gjatë jetë sime me përdëllimë ? E mbetur pa shtigje dërgimi !!!

Ajo me tri pikat e saj vazhdon nëpër mot! Sa herë ndërrohen stinët dhe vitet pa uratë ! Me heshtje dhe me lot  ...*

----------


## Xhemal Gora

Ne jeten time ka patur shume momente qe kam dashur te shprehem (por qe nuk e di pse nuk  kam mundur) nga malli, dashuria, mirenjohja ndaj njerezve te mi me te dashur,( Por edhe dhimbja,trishtimi), momente te cilat gjithmone i kam perjetuar me drama te mdha ne shpirt, ndofta nga mosshprehja. Ato shpeshe me kujtohen e rikujtohen, me peshen e nje PENGU te mbetur gjalle, si te me ndodhin ne moment,por gjithmone duke me dhene rritje, pjekuri. Ndofta ku perjetim me ka zhvilluar biseden me veteveten, e cila te une lindi  qe ne moshen rinore poezine.Nje nga kulmet e ketyre momenteve eshte dashuria qe ndjej per njerezit qe kam prane( te cilen, nuk e di pse, por kurre nuk kam mundur e nuk mundem t'ju a shpreh te gjithe), si dhe dashuria dhe dhimbja per humbjen e prindeve e 
sidomos te vellait, e parakoheshme per te. Ajo gjuhelidhje eshte tortura e pengut qe me rendon e torturon, e qe do ta ndjej sa te jem gjalle.Por ne shpirt jane dhe ngjarje te tjera te mdha qe na lendojne e rilendojne nga dificiti i mendimeve(letra te paserguara)nga dhimbjet e kufiprereve KOMBETARE nene isot e tejzgjatura e te pafundme te dhimbjeve CAME, si dhe te gropave "te zeza" te varreve kolektive ne fundshekullin qe kaloi te KOSOVES martire.

----------


## Falco115

> pershendetje per te gjithe...
> Te nderuar Forumiste e filloj kte teme me nje bindje se dikujt i ka ngelur nje leter e pa derguar ne te kaluaren... ndoshta e shkruajtur dhe jo e postuar,ndishta jo e shkruar,ashtu si me ka ngelur mua penge nje...
> shpresoj se nuk e kam temen gabim dhe do me perkrahni duke shkruar edhe ju...
> Respekte nga une....



Pershendetje !
 Tetovare mua ne te kaluaren me ka mbetur nje leter ne rruge, saktesisht ne kl. e 8 fillore po  ia dergoja nje shoqes se klases dhe ma zuri mesuesja e matematikes, letra kishte nje permbajtje...! hahaha gjera femijesh.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Pershendetje !
>  Tetovare mua ne te kaluaren me ka mbetur nje leter ne rruge, saktesisht ne kl. e 8 fillore po  ia dergoja nje shoqes se klases dhe ma zuri mesuesja e matematikes, letra kishte nje permbajtje...! hahaha gjera femijesh.


Por sidoqofte perseri ajo eshte nje leter e pa derguar... i nderuar...
edhe pse i perket nje kohe femijrore...
respekte nga une....

----------


## Force-Intruder

Aktualisht kam fiks 59. Te gjitha te ruajtura. Asnje te derguar. Ndoshta nje dite do e bej.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

PO, une e kam te shkruar nje leter dhe pres momentin qe ta dergoj !!

P.S. Mire qe e hodhe fjalen per kete teme tek tema Pergjigju ne pyetje...., se me te vertet qenka bosh !!

----------


## tetovarja87

flm zogu  per pjesmarjen..... do te mbushet me kalimin e kohes heheh....


por c'pret ore....dergoe ate leter heheh...te p.sh foorte

----------


## tetovarja87

nje leter tjeter qe me ka ngelure penge eshte per shoqen time me te ngushte te shkolles fillore,e cila gjithmon me ndjeti afer,me ndihmoi per c'do gje...
tani me as qe i kam adres dhe as qe e di se si eshte,vetem e di se jeton ne londer...
ah sikur te ia shkruaja nje leter per ta falemenderuar...



ps/e shohe se tema eshte e gabuar,sepse te gjithe paskan derguar letrat e tyre dhe s'u paska ngelure penge asnje...

sidoqofte u pershendes...

----------


## izabella

Nje leter ose per te qene me te sakte jane fjalet qe kam dashur tia them babait tim....fjalet qe nuk arrita tia thoja dot.....dashurine qe nuk arrita tia shpreh ashtu sic duhej dhe ashtu sic une e ndjeja....por mendoja se kisha kohe per tia thene...por jeta u tregua mizore dhe e largoi ate shume shpejt nga ne.....Babai im i dashur te kam dashur dhe te dua shume ti je gjithmone ne zemren time....dhe pse kane kaluar vite une kurre nuk mundem te harroj asnje cast te kaluar me ty....asnje buzeqeshje tenden....asnje perkeledhje tenden....asnje keshille tenden....asgje nuk mundem te harroj babai im i shtrenjte....Dua te te them falemidnerit per gjithcka qe ke bere per ne dhe pse e di qe tani ti nuk me degjon por thelle ne shpirtin tim e ndjej qe ti me degjon...dua te te them dhe me fal nese te kam shqetesuar ndonjehere....
Ah sa me mungon...sa do doja te te kisha prane....
Me kete leter te pashkruar dua te them qe jam krenare qe jam vajza jote.....
Te dua shume Babai im i shtrenjte.....

----------


## tetovarja87

> Nje leter ose per te qene me te sakte jane fjalet qe kam dashur tia them babait tim....fjalet qe nuk arrita tia thoja dot.....dashurine qe nuk arrita tia shpreh ashtu sic duhej dhe ashtu sic une e ndjeja....por mendoja se kisha kohe per tia thene...por jeta u tregua mizore dhe e largoi ate shume shpejt nga ne.....Babai im i dashur te kam dashur dhe te dua shume ti je gjithmone ne zemren time....dhe pse kane kaluar vite une kurre nuk mundem te harroj asnje cast te kaluar me ty....asnje buzeqeshje tenden....asnje perkeledhje tenden....asnje keshille tenden....asgje nuk mundem te harroj babai im i shtrenjte....Dua te te them falemidnerit per gjithcka qe ke bere per ne dhe pse e di qe tani ti nuk me degjon por thelle ne shpirtin tim e ndjej qe ti me degjon...dua te te them dhe me fal nese te kam shqetesuar ndonjehere....
> Ah sa me mungon...sa do doja te te kisha prane....
> Me kete leter te pashkruar dua te them qe jam krenare qe jam vajza jote.....
> Te dua shume Babai im i shtrenjte.....


te pershendes izabella...
fjalet e juaja me preken tej mase,pasi qe ne nje fare menyre edhe une e ndjej dhe gjej veten ne mes te ketyre reshtave...
keshtu e paska kjo jete...me batica dhe zbatica..
por nje jam e sigurte: se ata deri sa ishin ne mesin tone nuk kan pasur dyshyme per dashurin tone,dhe tani qe jane ne qiell gjithashtu na shohin dhe e ndjenj at dashuri por tani me te shoqeruar me malle...
te puthe forte motrushe...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Edhe mua me ka ngelur nje leter pa e derguar edhe pse akoma se kam mbaruar e ruaj ne mes librave. Sdihet ndoshta nje dite  do ta perfundoj edhe do ta varosi ne varin e gjyshit tim...............

----------


## izabella

> te pershendes izabella...
> fjalet e juaja me preken tej mase,pasi qe ne nje fare menyre edhe une e ndjej dhe gjej veten ne mes te ketyre reshtave...
> keshtu e paska kjo jete...me batica dhe zbatica..
> por nje jam e sigurte: se ata deri sa ishin ne mesin tone nuk kan pasur dyshyme per dashurin tone,dhe tani qe jane ne qiell gjithashtu na shohin dhe e ndjenj at dashuri por tani me te shoqeruar me malle...
> te puthe forte motrushe...


Eh motrushe ca te besh kjo eshte jeta...nje lufte e vertete......

Ate uroj dhe shpresoj qe te na shohin nga atje qe jane....por perseri malli yne kurre nuk shuhet ai vjen e shtohet cdo dite......

Te puth dhe une shume zemra

----------

